# range report with walther p99



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

..glock 19, and beretta 92fs..all 9mm at 25 ft ..

went to the range in hopes of test shooting a few hks..
tbey didn't have any so i went ahead to work on a few
shooting techniques i researched about this past week..
mainly with sight alignment, grip control, and sight picture..
well here are the results..and the winner is.....the beretta 92fs.
i don't know if it's the longer barrel at 4.9 inches than the p99/
glock 19, or the grip considering it's a larger pistol as well..but 
i shot much better than the p99 and glock 19..

but overall....i did see improvement even with the p99 and glock..
it wasn't dead on target but it's closer than it was before...

beretta 92fs http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/3447/img2720yc9.jpg
glock http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/7636/img2721gw2.jpg
walther http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/7636/img2721gw2.jpg


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

correction..gave the wrong pic for the walther..

here is the right one..still low and left ..

http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/6956/img2722vr5.jpg


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like you doing a good job. Now just keep it up and have some fun.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

this might be helpful to you if you are shooting low & left:

right handed shooter;









left handed shooter;


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

mw1311 said:


> this might be helpful to you if you are shooting low & left:
> 
> right handed shooter;
> 
> ...


thanks for that...


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

np!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Maybe the Beretta model is best for you. I'm not the best rapid shooter. But when I concentrate on my stance, sights, breathing and squeeze, the P99 is very accurate. Walther designed the gun for reliability and accuracy. We, the shooter's have to do the rest. Of course this pattern widens during rapid fire (for me).


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> Maybe the Beretta model is best for you. I'm not the best rapid shooter. But when I concentrate on my stance, sights, breathing and squeeze, the P99 is very accurate. Walther designed the gun for reliability and accuracy. We, the shooter's have to do the rest. Of course this pattern widens during rapid fire (for me).


that't excellent shooting..
how long have you been shooting??

that's my goal..


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

btw...do you have mep sights or any after market factory sights?
i'm waiting for the meps to arrive to install on my p99....


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the kind compliment. I've been shooting since 1972. Trained as a LEO, now retired. The sights are stock and at my age they are difficult to see clearly. The most difficult shooting for me now is front sight acquisition for rapid fire. I'm seriously considering Mepro sights.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The low and left is U, not the guns. You just need to practice more.

U are moving the gun down and to the left as U pull the trigger.

Make sure you are holding the gun as high up in your hand as possible (the tang at the web of your hand). And, try using different parts of your finger to pull the trigger. If U are using the 1st joint in your trigger finger - try the pad of yuour finger. Then use the very tip (I use the tip).

Also, bring the trigger to the breaking point, but do NOT fire the gun yet. stop - recenter the sights, and then try again.

I am teaching my mom to shoot right now, and some of these things are helping her not shoot low and left too.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> The low and left is U, not the guns. You just need to practice more.
> 
> U are moving the gun down and to the left as U pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


thanks ship for the tips...
those seem like good advice and i'll try them next time at the range...


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

jason0007,

I might add, do not let the target I posted scare you. My point simply was to show the accuracy of the P99. I shoot other handguns and the groups are not as good. In fact, I have a $1500.00 custom auto that cannot group like my $550.00 Walther. One other comment. Reading advice from others is good. But, unless you have (if possible) a qualified shooter watch you from behind to point out any mistakes, it may take longer. No different than someone watching your golf swing, batting swing, etc. When you stand in the booth and get into your proper stance, you should become robotic everytime. Standback and watch the other shooters on the firing line sometime. Those with good groups are smooth and consistent. Loose, yet firm and steady. Those who wobble, stand off balance, head cocked to the side, jerk the trigger, whatever, will shoot holes everywhere. Just another opinion. Good luck.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

> Those who wobble, stand off balance,* head cocked to the side*, jerk the trigger, whatever, will shoot holes everywhere.


lol that made me laugh...that's actually the way I shoot best as I'm still working on my both eyes open shooting and for some reason it's the only way I don't have a double vision.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> I'm still working on my both eyes open shooting and for some reason it's the only way I don't have a double vision.


Interesting. I'm trying the both eyes open myself for competition. Only sometimes I see two targets instead of one.  The older I get the more screwed up things appear when shooting a handgun. Maybe I should go back to shooting my crossbow.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

hehe


----------

